# Vax 6131



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was looking for a wet vac for the car because I would really like to wet vac the whole interior and I was wondering if anybody has a Vax 6131?I have found one here for a good price


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Has been £80 @ Robert Dyas before, IIRC, but Kev will be along soon I'm sure 

S


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh & also, it's a good machine, similar to the popular V-020 but does dry as well. You have to buy the upholstery (small) tool separately which is about £18 delivered I think - it's included with the cheaper V-020 but not with the 6131 

S


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good choice Ross - nice machine imo. as said, robert dyas is cheaper but as that amazon price is with free delivery and you probably have'nt got a robert dyas over on that rock


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheers guys,Is the upholstery tool small a must for cars?I take its this


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Save your money and buy a George. I've been through 2 Vax machines and they were both crap


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Cheers guys,Is the upholstery tool small a must for cars?I take its this Vax TurboTool: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


that one might only extract, this one feeds clean water through as you go;
Vax Upholstery Wash Tool (6100 Series): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> Has been £80 @ Robert Dyas before, IIRC, but Kev will be along soon I'm sure
> 
> S


Yup - back in stock at Robert Dyas £79.99
[/URL]
(Link doesnt work, but does if you paste it into a browser it does)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I am going to order one soon,It will only be used for wet vacing very occasionally.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a tip i found to help remove as much water as possible to speed up drying - turn the water feed off once all dirt has been lifted and make a few more passes to suck the water up


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> a tip i found to help remove as much water as possible to speed up drying - turn the water feed off once all dirt has been lifted and make a few more passes to suck the water up


Tell me something I dont know Kev:lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Tell me something I dont know Kev:lol::lol:


thought you'd not used a wet/dry vac before so was helping - t*t


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> thought you'd not used a wet/dry vac before so was helping - t*t


I have before a few times


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> I have before a few times


fair enough


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

ive just done a swap's with a guy at work for one of these! only used the vac so far and its very good!!!

that Vax Upholstery Wash Tool is what i ve been looking for!

nice one!

found one in stock here!
http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuum-cleaners/vax/p/1086/694/0/0/508204/upholstery-wash-tool.html


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The whole interior in my car needs a good wet vac.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Makro have these on sale next week £60 minus vat


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Confirmed in Makro for £59.99 + VAT


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

Makro, Aberdeen have the Vax 6131 for 59.99+vat. 

I almost bought one..,!


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

Oops never read the last posts!!

My bad


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When using the Vax dry, do you have to use bags in it?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## Mcandmar (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes according to the manual, however there is a secondary filter before the motor to filter out fine dust so that may enough to use it without a bag. Not recommended though.

I recently bought a 6131 and it ripped the bag apart the first time i used it. Replaced the bag and it immediately tore that one too. I dont think they were official Vax bags which may have been the problem.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Anybody?


i believe so. never had a problem with the bags tbh


----------

